# The Red Tegu CountDown with Pictures



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 8, 2007)

Before I start a whole new thread on the red tegu that will be arriving, I thought I'll start a countdown on a pet that will change my life and start a whole new addiction on big reptiles, I was able to contact Jim from the J&J Reptiles yesterday. And these were some pictures on the tegus that he sent me, the red tegu will be arriving next week saturday
all these pictures were taken by Jim Friday Morning
the first 2 pictures is an 16 inch red tegu with some white 









These 2 pictures is a 13 inch baby red tegu that is currently in shed, and has the highest contrast I've seen besides Bobby's
[/img]http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3585/getattachment1eo2.jpg



http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7838/getattachment1ci7.jpg


----------



## Mike (Dec 8, 2007)

That's a gorgeous tegu. You will enjoy it. 

Edit: Oh, and don't worry about the other thread. I deleted it. :wink:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh how sweet!

Congrats on getting a new baby!

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys, did you check out the last 2 pics? he is gorgeous too
and thanks for deleting the other thread


----------



## playlboi (Dec 8, 2007)

sweet looking tegu. but for some reason, i can't see the last two pictures. i can see the first two pictures


----------



## nat (Dec 8, 2007)

that's pretty cool! When is your little guy due to arrive ?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 8, 2007)

just try copying the link and paste them to where you get to sites, without the of course
i believe he will arrive next saturday, Jim says that anytime is fine with him as long as the check clears by this week


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

nice fatty gu's! how old are they? your gonna love em.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome, it looks like everything is coming together for our new tegu keeper!!  Nice looking GU too!! :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

playlboi said:


> sweet looking tegu. but for some reason, i can't see the last two pictures. i can see the first two pictures


The links worked earlier!!??

You guys make me want more!!!


----------



## debs blue (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful tegu. Enjoy!! My red is a sweetheart.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

debs blue said:


> My red is a sweetheart.


*OUR* Red! :mrgreen:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks guys, the last 2 pictures is a high contrast 13 inch baby red tegu, that was currently in shed
day 2


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 9, 2007)

forget it, i got the last 2 pics
this is the guy that i ordered, Jim claims that both of them are a bit skittish, but this one calmed faster than the other one which was the first 2 pics








i also got the enclosure fixed, insted of replacing the whole wires, i just put the plexi glass over it, and worked on the corners and made sure that the tegu won't be able to rub against any part of the enclosure, still working on it tho


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

beautiful red man


----------



## olympus (Dec 9, 2007)

That tegu looks really nice...


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 10, 2007)

Day 3, the tegu arrives this weekend


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 10, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 11, 2007)

DAy 3


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 12, 2007)

Day 4


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought it was a "countdown"


----------



## olympus (Dec 12, 2007)

Haha, I think the anticipation threw him off. :lol:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 12, 2007)

yah i did kinda got mixed up, anyways
there's only "3 Days left"


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 13, 2007)

Day 5 and 2 days to go


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

what are you gonna name him/her?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 14, 2007)

I was thinking of a cool name, something colorful too, like "Vegas"
Day 6 and 1 more day to go
just sent Jim an e-mail about the shipping, should have got the check cleared by now, so it should arrive tomorrow as planned


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh I like that name!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 14, 2007)

Forget it, the wait is basically over for me
the tegu arrives tomorrow at 11:30 and will be getting it at 12:30
here's the email from Jim of J&J Reptiles

The flight is booked.It will be Air Canada WB # 014-0844-9604Flight is to leave Calagary @ 10:45 am.Dec 15 2007It should arrive @ 11:30. It usually takes about half hour to 45 minutes for them to unload the plane so if you are there for 12:30 they should be all ready for you. Thanks again David. Jim.J&J Reptiles.403-273-4666 Please call after you pick it up. Thanks.

here's the 16 inch I'll be getting tomorrow






now for the long story and history behind me and tegus

I was born in Korea in the year 1991, my family has been very famous all over Korea for their work, my aunt is a famous dog breeder and a opra singer that perfroms in front of thousands once every while, my uncle is also the owner of my aunts dog breeding facilty in Korea, who has won several awards, such as 1st awards in dog shows in Korea (at least 5 wins), and being a great muscian. Both my uncle and aunt has hundreds of students and also would like to become sucessful as they are today. My parents are landowners that has control over many things on the land they own, but not as sucessful as my aunt and my uncle. Both my grandparents were doctors, my grandfather was a famous and a very sucessful doctor that took part in the Korean war and healed hundreds, my grandmother also took part in the war as a doctor. They were perhaps the most famous doctors that lived in 
South Korea. All my father's brothers/sisters and parents were doctors and buisnessmen that made hundreds of thousands per year and was famous for their work. All my cousins came out top in their schools and is now looking forward to going to the best univeristies in the States. Me however is very different. I came to Canada in the year 2000, and have made many friends from all around the world. I have been catching reptiles since I was about 7 years old, but never actually kept them until I was around 13 years old. As a child I was very fascinated by all kinds of reptiles, and how they came in all kinds of color, size, temperment, and shape. The best part was that they were living things. But koreans were very afraid of such animals. They were too terrified of reptiles since the movie Anacondas, which I even thought was scary. But I was a very different person, I believed that reptiles wouldn't just go around killing people like that. Me and my friends always used to go to local reptile shows where you can see reptiles. I was very fascianated by these wonderful animals, but I was also shocked when I was the horrible conditions of these animals. One of the pacman frogs I remember was very thin and was housed on a pile of damp rocks and had crickets all over him. I was also very mad that I could not touch the animals, and asked why we couldn't touch the reptiles, only to get a stupid answer like the snakes or the lizards is going to kill you. I know that things now days are much better, but it's was so horrible I just can't get over that. One reptile that caught my eye was a very fine looking lizard which they called it the tegu. Which was an argentine and was being fed only live rats and nothing else but that. I just had no idea if it was a columbian or a argentine bacause it was so thin. It wasn't like any other reptile I saw. It had no crests, no spikes, no nothing, but a clean smooth skin and was at a great size, only thin. I always heard of stories about reptiles making fine pets in North America, and always wanted these animals as pets. Then only two years afterwards, my parents wanted us to live in Canada where the air was fresh, easy to make friends, and had enough land to play around. I was only 8 then. After a couple months I found out the stories I heard were true, reptiles were being kept as pets in North America. I knew bcause all my family members were a big fan of animals, so we wanted to go to a local pet store and see some animals. There I saw a small blue tegu which was in a much better condition then the one I saw back in Korea, all the reptiles were. Some of the friends I made in Canada also kept reptiles, Josh who owned 1 pacman frog, 5 anoles, 1 tokay gecko, and a russian tortoise, and Brody, who had a milksnake, and 3 veiled chameleons. But none were like the tegus, and finally I was 13 years old, and was finally allowed to get my first reptile a green anole. Also while I was in Korea, I kept mice, hamsters, baby chickens, and a firebelly toad. In Canada the green anole was the third pet, I had a couple fish, and a hamster. A shortly after the green anole I bought a ferret which was very playful. While I had the ferret, I was in my high school years, and I was getting taught by all kinds of teachers. But this one teacher offered me a red tail boa, which I accepted, my parents were okay with is until they found out how big these guys grew up to, so I had to sell him. Then my parents offered me to buy me 3 leopard geckos as a sorry. Then finally in 2007, I was 16 years old. this was when I desiced to sell one of my geckos to get a monkey tail skink. after getting the monkey tail skink I felt I had enough to show on the reptile forums and descided to join repticzone.com, which I was shortly kicked out of after an arguement with another memeber. A couple months later I was on line again, and wanted to look for animals I always loved, the tegus. I was completely obbessed with tegus after finding out about Bobby Hill, and his sites, he had tegus that I have never seen before, the high contrast red tegus, and chacoan tegus. So I asked my parents if I could have a red tegu, and they said no, probably because of their size, then it was my birthday and they said that I could have the red tegu if I sell my other 2 geckos, which I definatly agreed to. But they also gave a time limit, then this was when I asked some members of the tegu talk, and was able to get ahold of Nat, who also lived in Vancouver. thanks to her I was able to talk to Jim, of the J&J reptiles, who agreed to sell me a red tegu.
so that was my story


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome, tomorrow is the big day, you are not going to sleep tonite.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow he is a nice one!Congratulations on your new tegu!Btw what kinda dogs?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 14, 2007)

i don't think i will be sleeping tonight, i think i'll be partying more than ususal and will be setting everything up for the little guy that arrives tomorrow, the dog came in 2006 when i was 15, he ins't my personal pet, he is a family pet dog


----------



## nat (Dec 14, 2007)

happy to be a part of that happy ending! now for the oh so long over night wait! ha ha


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll volunteer to sleep for you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 15, 2007)

well, last night was very tiring, but yet it was one of the most exciting nights of my life, i only got like 3 hours of sleep in the basement right next to the home theater, lol
Jim says that he has misplaced the address and the home number, so i had to tell him everything over again, lets just hope that it will arrive as planned, cuz a guy like Jim would have never done that before


----------



## nat (Dec 15, 2007)

hey when you are as great a guy as Jim, you have a lot of addresses wanting you to ship to them! The odd mix up is to be expected. It shows he is on top of things when he catches it before he sends the box off!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG, i just got back from the air port's cargo and opened the box
I couldn't be any happier than I am right now, the red tegu arrived so healthy and was exacly like how Jim described it
thanks again guys, couldn't do it without you


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats on the tegu!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats. Post some pics!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 15, 2007)

WE NEED PICS!! WE NEED PICS!! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

It is traditional to take a picture of each step. From receiving the package, every step of opening it, and putting him in his new home.


----------



## dorton (Dec 15, 2007)

NO PICS = DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome!!! I am glad he made it safe, also I am glad you like him, and I am glad he has a great new home!!  :wink:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL, thanks guys, i did take some pics, but not very good ones, i probably won't be posting them tonight, but tomorrow for sure


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ooohhh I get it...make us wait in anticipation as well now!!! lol just playing. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Mike (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!~!!!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 16, 2007)

awwhhhhh, my parents now want to buy another dog, my parents says that since they allowed the tegu, it's now time for their new addition, which happens to be a dog


----------



## nat (Dec 16, 2007)

still no pictures?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 16, 2007)

cool a new dog.lol..


----------



## Lexi (Dec 16, 2007)

whats wrong with getting a new dog?


----------



## mdmtmm (Dec 16, 2007)

So where are these pictures? It defeats the purpose of the post's title! :wink:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 16, 2007)

i'll get it, i'm on my way to take a couple more pictures
the new dog is a pain, because since the house is so big my dog needs to sleep with someone so that he feels safe and doesn't have to bark at night, so i have to sleep with him every night, but with two dogs..i can't imagine


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

I discovered your Youtube vid!! You should post it up on here.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

really? you found it? i only posted it like 2 days ago


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> really? you found it? i only posted it like 2 days ago



I'm pro dude


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, just out of curiousity, what's the title of the video called?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> lol, just out of curiousity, what's the title of the video called?



The arrival of my new red tegu from J&J Reptiles

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUdBEXAxZAY">http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUdBEXAxZAY</a><!-- m -->


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, that's correct


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

you doubted my youtube skillz? lol


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

The video made me laugh because when he opened the second little box I was waiting for it to jump out and scare him. LOL

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

what? i don't scare easily


----------



## dorton (Dec 19, 2007)

lol Brat!
Thats a good looking tegu, pretty good sized too!


----------

